# tegutalk calenders??



## Mvskokee (Mar 27, 2008)

do we have these if we dont we should that would be sweet


----------



## AB^ (Mar 27, 2008)

it's an idea, hell maybe we could even make a picture entry contest. It's def. something to think about.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 27, 2008)

picture entry would be awesome


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 27, 2008)

I am working on getting some things done, give me a little time.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 27, 2008)

oh no hurry just thought it would be cool


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 27, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> oh no hurry just thought it would be cool



I agree, I would love to make some.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 27, 2008)

the contest idea would be awesome


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 27, 2008)

cool idea. as long as this "tegu" makes one of the pics!


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 28, 2008)

would it be an all tegu calender? i think you should let all of us submit a few pictures of our animals and you could pick some of the best ones to put in. so there would be all sorts of animals in it.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Mar 28, 2008)

ooh, how about every member's tegus and their name gets put on the calenders?


----------



## hoosier (Mar 29, 2008)

a callender sounds great to me :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a great idea. Fortunately there's plenty of time, it's only almost April.

BeardedDragon.org sells a calender every year with members BD's. Check over there and see how they've done it.


----------

